# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Pikturat e Brarit në "Paint"

## ALBA

Mbremje ne Vlore

----------


## ALBA

Don Kishoti dhe Dylqinja

----------


## ALBA

Piknik ne pyll te dy te rinjeve

----------


## ALBA

Ekspozita

----------


## ALBA

Kesulkuqja

----------


## ALBA

Xhaxhi Ariu

----------


## PINK

shume te bukura ... po si i ka bere ai .. se e kam provuar dhe une po i cant do it ... 

pink

----------


## ALBA

Forumistja

----------


## ALBA

Nje nate romantike

----------


## ALBA

Ekspozita Sot

----------


## ALBA

Oazi

----------


## ALBA

Cifti  piknik tek mullaret

----------


## BOKE

Jam shume dakord me pikturen e Ekspozites (dje dhe sot). Eshte Ekspozita "Shqiperia Sot" apo Ekspozita kineze sic quhej nje here e nje kohe. Kam patur shtepine aty ngjitur. Ketu ne pikture duken bukur ndertimet qe jane bere se fundi, por me sa pashe ne realitet (mbas disa vjetesh), nuk besoj se e kane zbukuruar vendin tek Ekspozita. 
Edhe disa zyra te qeverise qe kane qene ne ate ndertese (apo "Protokolli") ishin kthyer ne rajon policie!!! 
Nuk e di per ambjentet e tjera per cfare perdoren.

Bukur Brari, shume bukur.

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Bokerrima_ 
> *Eshte Ekspozita "Shqiperia Sot" apo Ekspozita kineze sic quhej nje here e nje kohe. Kam patur shtepine aty ngjitur. *


Komshi? :rolleyes: 

Brari duket i zymte dhe nursez ne ato qe shkruan, po cuditerisht boten e shifka nen nje prizem ngjyrash te forta :) Te lezetshme punimet.

----------


## ALBA

kur je i dh... mos e ngri koken..

----------


## ALBA

Shqiptaret ne Mars

----------


## Fiori

Me kenaqi Brari :) 

Ato te parat i kisha pare qe nga forumi i vjeter po nuk e mendoja te ishte me te vertete mjeshter...e kam parasysh sa e veshtire eshte te vizatosh ne Paint dhe ai jo vetem qe te jep idene e figurave po ju ve rendesi dhe imtesive! Me roba banjo ne Mars :D


Po presim per te tjera Brari

----------


## Dita

Do tju lutesha juve qe keni ndjekur forumin e artit ne forumin e vjeter te albasoulit, te sillni pikturen e Brarit per Nora Kelmendin, nese ka rastisur ta keni shkarkuar atehere, apo ta siguroni permes emailit.. E kam kerkuar para disa muajsh aty, por nuk e kam gjetur. Mesa mbaj mend, tek kafeneja Muzike e zgjedhur Brari ka bere te ditur se ate pikture nuk e ka me.

Alba, te lumshin duart qe i solle ketu pikturat e Brarit, ndryshe do te mbeteshin tek prane oxhakut te Hasanit :)

Brarit (me fantazi marsiano-oazoshkretinoro-politiko(lanore)-pylloro-tokesore) i uroj krijimtari te mbare edhe ne vazhdim.

----------


## ALBA

Mbasdite ne plazhin e Durrsit

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

shume te lezecme jane, me shume me pelqen "nje nate romantike"

----------

